
California will burn until it rains and climate change may keep future rains away - nowherecat
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/6/16742496/california-la-ventura-thomas-rye-creek-fires-drought-water-climate
======
LinuxBender
My understanding was an arsonist was driving down the California coast and
lighting fires when the winds were high. Was this not the case?

